# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

Moin,

ich mach auch gleich wieder den Anfang. Eine Untermaßige gefangen und einen guten Nachläufer gehabt. Der Nachläufer hat 3-4x extrem spitz zugebissen. Aber keine Chance gehabt.

Köder war wieder ein Gno von Falkfish.

Wünsch euch viel Glück an der Küste und haut was raus. #h
Ich werd auch noch das eine oder andere mal los. Die 70iger soll endlich mal geknackt werden. |bla:


Nachdem hier an manchen Stellen in der Ostsee die Bundeswehr seit einigen Tagen am üben ist, gabs diesmal was zu guggen für mich. Ein Trupp Soldaten ist mit Kajaks an meinem Angelplatz angelandet und hat den eingenommen, nachdem ich mal kurz 150m entfernt mein Glück probiert hab. #d

Hatte mit zweien von denen kurz geklönt, waren beide sehr nett. #h

Kurze Zeit später gabs dann für mich noch was zu lachen. Einer von den Jungs ist aus dem Kajak so ausgestiegen, wie ich das beim Karpfenangeln auch öfters mal schaffe. Mit einem Fuss hängen geblieben und dann kurze Tanzeinlage. :g


----------



## dido_43 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Nachtrag vom 01.11.  von 14.30 - 17.00 Uhr westl. HRO

3 untermaßige Trutten um 30 cm auf Wobbler 16 g / 9 cm mit Einzelhaken.

Um die Kindergartengruppe nicht weiter zu ärgern 25 g / 12 cm Wobbler ebenfalls Tobsimitation mit 3/0 Einzelhaken montiert.

Nach wenigen Würfen silberblanke fette Trutte um die 55 cm.

Hat getobt wie Hulle. Hab mit ihr ein Date am 15. Dezember vereinbart |supergri

Alle ließen sich wg. Einzelhaken bestens lösen paddeln weiter.

Noch 4 Dorsche um 50 cm mitgenommen.

MFG #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Schon wieder ein neuer PB bei mir. |bigeyes
Nachdem ich letztens um einen Zentimeter auf 60cm erhöhen konnte, hab ich meinen PB nun auf schwindelerregende 61cm steigern können. |bigeyes #c

Fisch war leicht braun, gut genährt und hat auch gut gekämpft. Nach kurzem vermessen durfte er dann wieder weiter schwimmen.

Ansonsten gabs noch 2 untermaßige Mefos und eine knapp maßige Mefo.

Bin wieder über 10 km gelatscht. An den Spots ca. 1,5-2 Km von meiner Angelstelle gabs nichts und beim zurücklaufen hab ich an meinem start Angelplatz noch ein paar Würfe gemacht. Die große kam an der letzten Stelle beim ersten Wurf. 

Achja: 4 Bisse = 4 Fische. Hätte heute lieber Lotto gespielt...

#h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Das du bei Braunen Fischen den Zollstock anmachst ist ja der hammer :gdas geht garnicht 
nur um deine bestmarke zu testen #q
viel glück weiter und hau hier mal was silber blankes rein


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Heul mal nicht rum. |bla:

Die war sowas von leicht angebräunt, das ich das erst erkannt hab, als sie im Kescher war. Dann wird sie die zusätzlichen 15 Sekunden im Wasser auch noch aushalten können.

90% der Angler hätten das Teil sowieso eingetütet.


----------



## Stipfel (3. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Heul mal nicht rum. |bla:
> 
> Die war sowas von leicht angebräunt, das ich das erst erkannt hab, als sie im Kescher war. Dann wird sie die zusätzlichen 15 Sekunden im Wasser auch noch aushalten können.
> 
> 90% der Angler hätten das Teil sowieso eingetütet.




so siehts aus. lass dir nichts erzählen.



War heute auch für 1,5h unterwegs, ist aber leider nichts bei rumgekommen... nichtmal n klitzekleiner Biss


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Sind wohl nicht soviele an der Küste unterwegs...|uhoh:

War nochmal morgens kurz los. Wetteränderung auf Schönwetter war ja nicht grade ein Traum. Gab neben einer Maßigen und auch blanken dann noch einen Nachläufer und 2 Bisse. Wovon ein Biss gut war und auch kurz in die Bremse ging.

Bei meinen Fängen in der letzten Zeit hielten sich Blech und Fliege die Waage. 

#h


----------



## dido_43 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ü 65 fett und silberblank. Schwimmt weiter 

Und 2 Dorsche um 50 cm.


----------



## rudini (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ja Petri Jungs!

Scheint ja Einiges zu gehen!...

Werd wohl demnächst auch mal wieder an die Küste:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ganz Ehrlich?

Ich hab seit Wochen jeden Tag Mefo Kontakt...
Wundert mich, das ich kaum andere Angler sehe. Ok, ich angel an sehr abgelegenen Stellen, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Endlich mal wieder Küste:
Mittwoch, 31.10. - Samstag, 03.11.2012 / Heiligenhafen

Eigentlich Familienkurzurlaub, durfte aber immer mal für 3 Std. los. :l

Mittwoch nachmittag: gleich an die Küste und im Restlicht noch eine Braune, ca. 55cm, sofort releast. Geiler Auftakt 

Donnerstag morgen: 3. Wurf - Dorsch 64 cm, richtig gut genährt. Später noch eine Mefo, +/- 40 cm, schwimmt wieder.

Freitag: Familie

Samstag morgen: Mit Brüderchen am Strand getroffen. Bei ihm sofort 2 Mefo`s  +/- 40 cm ( schwimmen wieder ). Bei mir erst eine Braune, ca. 50cm, dann eine Blanke ca. 40 cm ( beide zurück ) und dann noch zum Abschluß eine blanke, 51 cm, kugelrund. Die durfte dann mit. 
Dazu noch 4 weitere Fische nach kurzem Drill verloren. Haben sehr spitz gebissen als die Sonne rauskam. Alle Fische ziemlich weit draußen. 
Bester Köder: Hansen Fight, 18g, grün-silber. Nur die vom Mittwoch ging auf einen Boss in schwarz/blau/pink   

Der "Familienurlaub" hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt. :g


----------



## browning44 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Samstag Als...eine kleine Mefo und 2 Dorsche um die 40cm...alle auf Rot/Schwarzen Snaps.

MFG


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Das ja nicht viel in DK an der Dküste läuft es besser #6


----------



## rudini (5. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Und wieso enthältst Du uns Deine Fotos vor??


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Und wieso enthältst Du uns Deine Fotos vor??


 
Fallst Du mich meinst, ich habe keine Fotos gemacht, sonst hätte ich sie mit eingestellt. Ich hoffe, Du glaubst mir auch so...#h 
Fakt ist, Fisch ist da. Auch andere Angler haben gefangen.


----------



## rudini (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Natürlich glaube ich Dir!!...eigentlich wollte ich X-fishbonex damit hervorlocken!:m

Aber wenn er auch nur braune fängt oder untermaßige, würde ich auf ein Fotshooting ebenfalls verzíchten!#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ich poste auch keine Fotos. Aus zwei Gründen. 1. ich hab beim Karpfenangeln teilweise über 1000 Fotos pro Session geschossen und mache inzwischen nur sehr selten Fotos. Und 2. hab ich nur UMTS, damit ist der Upload grauenvoll...


----------



## todes.timo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

War am 06.11. los, viel Kraut im Wasser, hab wenigstens 1 mefo gefangen war leider zu klein, hat trotzdem Spaß gebracht


----------



## Stichling63 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Dorschfluesterer schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Küste:
> Mittwoch, 31.10. - Samstag, 03.11.2012 / Heiligenhafen
> 
> Eigentlich Familienkurzurlaub, durfte aber immer mal für 3 Std. los. :l
> ...


 
Wo warst du denn Fischen, ich war auch da, hätte dich gerne mal getroffen.


----------



## marcus7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich poste auch keine Fotos. Aus zwei Gründen. 1. ich hab beim Karpfenangeln teilweise über 1000 Fotos pro Session geschossen ...




|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Waren dann Mehrtagestouren. Trotzdem ist mein Bedarf an Fotografie erst einmal für ein paar Jahre gedeckt. #c


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Waren dann Mehrtagestouren. Trotzdem ist mein Bedarf an Fotografie erst einmal für ein paar Jahre gedeckt. #c



;-) das archivieren fällt mir da um längen schwerer als das fotografieren.
lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

So siehts leider aus. Fotoapperat is dabei, wenn irgendwas besonderes passiert oder doch mal eine blanke Große im Kescher landet. Aber die meiste Zeit bleibt der in der Tasche.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

So, bin schon wieder von der Küste zurück. Gab eine kleine ca. 30er und eine blanke 55er. Diesmal sogar mit Foto. |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Auf ne Polarmagnus PETRI #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Danke dir!

Ja, war eine PM. Die kleinere hatte auf einen bunten Gno gebissen.

Hab mir soviele schön Fliegen und Garnelen gekauft und hab fast die ganze Zeit den PM drauf, weil PM = Bisse


----------



## Firefox2 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Jo,
waren zu zweit los, von 07 - 11 Uhr 
2 kleine Mefobabys und 3 schöne Dorsche.
War mal wieder ganz nett.
@ Andrè  ein Telefon hast du ja das weis ich, aber rangehen musst du auch #q


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn Fischen, ich war auch da, hätte dich gerne mal getroffen.


 
Ich war an der Steilküste. Die anderen Angler die ich gesehen habe, waren mehr Richtung Ferienpark unterwegs.

Gruß
Dorschfluesterer


----------



## Stichling63 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Dorschfluesterer schrieb:


> Ich war an der Steilküste. Die anderen Angler die ich gesehen habe, waren mehr Richtung Ferienpark unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß
> Dorschfluesterer


 
Na denn nachträglich, Petri Heil.
Ich hatte auf Fehmarn ne 66er-Staberdorf-linkes Riff.


----------



## Aalfred-HH (13. November 2012)

Moin Moin,


Ist zwar Off topic aber auch bald Weihnachten. 
Mein Tannenbaumschmuck ist gestern angekommen. 

Petri Heil und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Ines (13. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



> Mein Tannenbaumschmuck ist gestern angekommen.



O du Fröhliche!


----------



## Torstenh (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

War heute an der Küste. Erst in Schönhagen aber dort war es derart ungemütlich das ich nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen habe. Dann weiter in die Flensburger Förde. Dort war der Wind nicht so kalt und auch weniger Welle. Gab dann eine ca 65 Mefo aber leider braun. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Petri dazu, auch wenns ne braune war!

Ich war auch nochmal los. Gab aber nur Dorsche. Dafür dann aber teilweise gute um die 45-50 cm.

Schwimmen aber alle wieder


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Freitag abend in der dämmerung mit zwei kumpels in der Mecklenburger bucht gewesen. erste wurf mefo - released, die jungs auch gleich kurz darauf mit 1-2 mini mefos... halbe stunde später kamen die dorsche... der beste war 54cm...


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> Ist zwar Off topic aber auch bald Weihnachten.
> ...



Der Tannenbaumschmuck fällt aber bischen dürftig aus. Warst Du denn nicht artig genug :q, oder ist der Tannenbaum so klein. :q
Kannst dir dann bis Weihnachten noch einen größeren Baum besorgen, wegen dem Schmuck und so. :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Aalfred-HH (19. November 2012)

Die Tanne ist schon da, 10' ,Modell: Kinetic Edge mit 7-30g. Die verliert keine Nadeln. Hab sie auf einen Biomaster-Ständer montiert. Sieht toll aus. Ich mag es eher aufgeräumt, daher nur der nötigste Schmuck. 

Fröhliches Petri Heil


----------



## DavidsFishin (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder über Weihnachten und Neujahr an der Förde und kann es kaum erwarten meine neuen Fliegen zu testen.. Wollt mal eure Meinung hören


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin wieder über Weihnachten und Neujahr an der Förde und kann es kaum erwarten meine neuen Fliegen zu testen.. Wollt mal eure Meinung hören


 die sehen nicht so schlecht aus fliege 1 würde ich ein bischen weniger material nehmen


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ach was, viel Material = großer Köder und großer Köder = große Fische.


----------



## Aalfred-HH (20. November 2012)

DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin wieder über Weihnachten und Neujahr an der Förde und kann es kaum erwarten meine neuen Fliegen zu testen.. Wollt mal eure Meinung hören



Auf jeden Fall schöne Fliegen. Die würden auch gut als Schmuck an meiner Tanne aussehen. Und der iMac darunter. 

Freue mich schon auf Deine Fangmeldungen. 

Petri


----------



## DavidsFishin (20. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Hallo, 
danke das sie euch gefallen. War mir bei der Pinken Pattegriesen auch nicht ganz so sicher. Hab aber auch nur eine Hahn-Spey Hechel für den Schwanz und eine für den Körper verwendet.....Dacht mir aber auch große Fliege = großer Fisch und im Winter is das ja garnicht verkehrt den Fischen ein etwas dickeren Happen zu präsentieren. Soll sich ja auch für sie lohnen


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Heute Sierksdorf, 

Freund eine von 47 und ich eine Begegnung der dritten Art. Dämmerung und ich mit der Fliegenrute stehe mitten im Leopardengrund. Kommt ein kleines Motorboot von rechts in ca. 50m Entfernung vorbei. Ich denk mir noch, na macht ja nichts, kommen die Meerforellen etwas dichter unter Land. Plötzlich dreht aber das Boot und fährt wieder an mir vorbei in ca. 40m Entfernung und dann dasselbe nochmal in 30m Entfernung. Als er dann links vorbei war drehte er wieder und hielt genau auf mich zu. ich dachte erst, der wolle meine Papiere sehen, aber nein: Na hast du schon was bekommen? Heute beißen sie ganz schlecht. Ich sach nur, na jetzt ganz bestimmt. Er: Oh, ich dachte ich kenne dich. Wie blöd kann man eigendlich sein?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Bei mir geht grad garnichts. Heute mal kurz losgewesen. Allerdings Starknebel. |bigeyes

Naja, ein paar Köder ausprobiert. Also nur kurze Würfe und mal Laufverhalten angeschaut. Testphase vorbei und dann einen Gno drauf. Kam wie es kommen musste, zweiter Wurf = Perrücke. Die zweite innerhalb von einem Jahr und etwa 50 Angeln.

Aber Gott sei Dank war sofort ein Renter neben mir, der mir sofort ungefragt wertvolle Tipps über das korrekte Befüllen einer Spule geben konnte. Grabbelte dann noch in meiner Schnur rum und als wäre das noch nicht genug, mussten natürlich noch die Tipps bzgl. richtigen Angelplätze ("Warum angelst du denn hier? Die anderne angeln doch alle da hinten!") kommen. 

Bei sowas reg ich mich wirklich auf!

Gefangen hab ich nichts. Nichtmal einen Biss. Dafür aber wieder große Strecke gemacht.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

JUNGS das leben ist hart ich fahre gleich los 
mal sehen ob was bei mir geht :g


----------



## DavidsFishin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> JUNGS das leben ist hart ich fahre gleich los
> mal sehen ob was bei mir geht :g



hui!!!! bei dem Wind!!!


----------



## dirk.steffen (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Da meine Familie gestern fast komplett ausgeflogen war habe ich einfach mal meine Klamotten ins Auto geladen und bin Richtung SH gefahren (in heimischen Gefilden ist ja noch Schonzeit :c).
Erster Stopp war in Weißenhaus. Von 10-12 Uhr keinen Zupfer, fast kein Wind, glasklares Wasser #c.
Nach kurzer Mittagspause in Oldenburg dann weiter Richtung Fehmarn Nähe Staberdorf (Fernmeldeturm). Nach kurzem Fußmarsch Richtug Staberhuk ging es dann wieder ins Wasser. Zunächst erstmal nix. Gegen 14:30 Uhr dann direkt am Huk einen schönen Biß  Leider hat die gute sich nach kurzem Drill wieder verabschiedet #q
So langsam kam dann die Dämmerung und ich hoffte auf ein paar Leos. Dann plötzlich ein silberner Schatten hinter meinem Blinker direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Leider verschwand die Trutte mit einem kräftigen Schwall wieder #d Leos kamen dann auch nicht mehr, aber vlt. bin ich ja auch zu früh wieder Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen.
Alles in allem ein schöner vorgezogener Saisonstart :g
Ein Fliegenfischer erzählte mir noch, daß er auch Kontakt hatte |bla:


----------



## Neunauge (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

War heute Morgen los bei Strande zu viel Wind nur Kraut. Schade|evil:


----------



## Aalfred-HH (25. November 2012)

Ich war gestern Morgen in Kitzeberg am Strand. Irgendwie zog es mich nicht ins Wasser, anders als zwei weitere Angler, also blieb ich auf dem alten Anleger. Für die folgenden zwei Stunde sollte es jedoch bei einem Ködertest bleiben. Voller Freude konnte ich Stripper, GNOs und Saltys in verschieden Gewichtsklassen testen. Ist schon spannend wie sich Wurf-, laufverhalten und -tiefe beobachten lassen. Als ich den Stiftung-Warentest vollzog, konnte ich beobachten, wie einer der Angler vor der Landspitze einen nicht zu erkennenden Fang in den Kescher führte. 
Abends noch eine Stunde vor der Gorch-Fock Kulisse leider auch ohne Erfolg. Den Lachmöwen gefiel mein Stripper so sehr, dass sie sich aus 3 Metern munter und hungrig draufstürzen wollten. 
Es heißt ja, man könne nicht so schnell kurbeln, wie die MeFo schwimmen kann. 
Die Wette gehe ich ein


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

heute morgen um sieben im wasser gestanden, auf der jagd nach leos---pustekuchen... nix... zwar extrem sinkender luftdruck, aber sonst gute verhältnisse... nach ner stunde dann biss unter der rutenspitze... kurz die bremse in aktion-weg... letztendlich 3 gute bisse, und keiner blieb hängen#q --- ein vierter kontakt brachte dann endlich fisch... kopfdchütteln-also mefo- knapp über 40, einzelhaken entfernt und wieder zurück... kumpel hatte ebenfalls noch eine von der sorte.


----------



## Neunauge (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

In welchen Bereich warst du denn?


----------



## xfishbonex (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Guten Abend ich hatte heute 2 fische verloren #dund 2 mal verkackt |uhoh:
das geileste war nur ich war ganz alleine am strand ich liebe es :l:k:lund das an der geheimen geheim stelle 
GUCKS DU HIER 









Einfach nur geil


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Hast den ganzen Tag durchgepeitscht?
Meinen vollsten Respekt!

Und mit deiner "Ausbeute" scheinst du nicht sooo schlecht zu liegen, auch wenn nichts im Kescher gelandet ist.


----------



## Waveman (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ey Andre alter Geheimstellenverräter#q! Du verräts ja auch die geheimste Geheimstelle:g... muss ich wohl auch mal wieder hin ...


----------



## xfishbonex (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Waveman schrieb:


> Ey Andre alter Geheimstellenverräter#q! Du verräts ja auch die geheimste Geheimstelle:g... muss ich wohl auch mal wieder hin ...


 sag mal bescheit wenn es losgeht :g


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Da meine Familie gestern fast komplett ausgeflogen war habe ich einfach mal meine Klamotten ins Auto geladen und bin Richtung SH gefahren (in heimischen Gefilden ist ja noch Schonzeit :c).
> Erster Stopp war in Weißenhaus. Von 10-12 Uhr keinen Zupfer, fast kein Wind, glasklares Wasser #c.
> Nach kurzer Mittagspause in Oldenburg dann weiter Richtung Fehmarn Nähe Staberdorf (Fernmeldeturm). Nach kurzem Fußmarsch Richtug Staberhuk ging es dann wieder ins Wasser. Zunächst erstmal nix. Gegen 14:30 Uhr dann direkt am Huk einen schönen Biß  Leider hat die gute sich nach kurzem Drill wieder verabschiedet #q
> So langsam kam dann die Dämmerung und ich hoffte auf ein paar Leos. Dann plötzlich ein silberner Schatten hinter meinem Blinker direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Leider verschwand die Trutte mit einem kräftigen Schwall wieder #d Leos kamen dann auch nicht mehr, aber vlt. bin ich ja auch zu früh wieder Richtung Heimat aufgebrochen.
> ...



Mensch Dirk, du gehst (fährst) fremd!? #d |supergri
Aber verstehen kann ich es ja, Wenn´s "zu hause" nicht geht, dann "fremdelt Man" halt wo anders. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Ich stand da gerade gefühlte 1 Km von einem Regenbogenende auf der rechten Seite. War aber nicht so geheim da. Standen mehrere.


----------



## Tench 01 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Geheim ist etwas anderes! Wenn sich jemand auskennt oder so wie ich aus der Gegend stamme,muss man sich schon Mühe geben beim fotografieren um nicht die so geheimsten Stellen preis zu geben!


----------



## Aalfred-HH (27. November 2012)

So geheim ist es nicht, das ist eindeutig die Ostsee!


----------



## xfishbonex (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Geheim ist etwas anderes! Wenn sich jemand auskennt oder so wie ich aus der Gegend stamme,muss man sich schon Mühe geben beim fotografieren um nicht die so geheimsten Stellen preis zu geben!


 es gibt keine geheimen geheim stellen :g


----------



## woern1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Aber spezielle Spezialstellen#h;+|rolleyes|supergri

TL
werner


----------



## Tench 01 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> es gibt keine geheimen geheim stellen :g


 
Da irrst du gewaltig, und ob die gibt es die Mecklenburger Küste ist groß.Es gibt da so Gegenden die sind mit dem Auto nicht so ohne weiteres zu erreichen (Fussmarsch oder Boot)angesagt. Wenn du dort auf jemanden triffst dann sind es Einheimische und diese sind verschwiegen.
Aber jedem das seine!


----------



## janko (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

genau|muahah:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Drei Jahre jetzt mit der Fuselpeitsche los und nix gefangen. Heute mal wieder mit Blech unterwegs und gleich eine 40er überlistet. Schwimmt aber wieder. Ist schon Mist, wenn die immer 40-50m weiter weg stehen und man sie zwar springen sieht, aber nicht rann kommen kann. 

Wie sagte ein Fliegenfischer mal. Ich fange zwar nix, sieht dabei aber sexy aus. War auch so ein geheimer, Geheimstrand mit eine Freizeitpark weiter oben.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Drei Jahre jetzt mit der Fuselpeitsche los und nix gefangen. Heute mal wieder mit Blech unterwegs und gleich eine 40er überlistet. Schwimmt aber wieder. Ist schon Mist, wenn die immer 40-50m weiter weg stehen und man sie zwar springen sieht, aber nicht rann kommen kann.
> 
> Wie sagte ein Fliegenfischer mal. Ich fange zwar nix, sieht dabei aber sexy aus. War auch so ein geheimer, Geheimstrand mit eine Freizeitpark weiter oben.


 das glaub ich dir niemals 3 jahre kein fisch auf fliege |rolleyeswenn du lust hast können wir gerne mal zusammen los ziehen #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2012*

Können wir gerne machen und dann fängst du auch nix mehr.


----------

